# Walked in wanting a Roseline, Walked out With a Rainbow...



## 8878 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey guys this isn't so much of a problem as a situation.

I went to the fish store because I saw some Roseline Sharks in there the other day that I wanted to get. I did my research on them and found that they are great community fish.

However I must have gotten mixed up in the store because after putting the fish in the tank I noticed that they weren't Roseline's at all but Rainbow Sharks.

After doing a bit of research I found that they are highly territorial, and now 2 seem to be fighting very fiercely.

My other fish include a Gold Gourami and some Blue Danios, which all seem un-bothered by the Rainbows and are compatible. 

I'm thinking of just keeping 1 Rainbow, I have seen tanks online where there is only 1 and it seems fine.

I'm fine giving up the Roselines, I really like the Rainbows now but I don't want all that drama in my tank.


----------



## DeeDee (May 9, 2011)

The Rainbow's are good community fish, but only as singles. Too bad you didn't get the Roseline's, I love mine. Rainbow and Roseline look NOTHING alike, that store clerk needs to brush up on their fish!


----------

